# What to do with cat while I'm away?



## Pippity (21 August 2017)

I'm going away for 6-7 weeks for the trip of a lifetime. The horse is easy enough - he's on full livery - but I'm torn on the best thing to do with my cat.

She's 8, deaf (so has to stay indoors), has a heart murmur, and is inclined to bite first and ask questions later.

The ideal would be to find somebody who'd take her into their home for while I'm away, but she doesn't get on with other cats which, combined with her bitiness, makes people reluctant.

The other alternatives:

Cattery - the one she's gone to before is very good, and she stopped attempting to savage the staff after a week there, so she might be okay. I just don't like the thought of her being in a cattery for that long.

Petsitter - I don't like the idea of her only having company for an hour or so a day. Added to which, she's a very loud cat, and I have very thin walls. I have visions of her bellowing her head off for hours and driving my neighbours mad.

I'm leaning towards the cattery, but wondered if anybody had any other suggestions?


----------



## npage123 (21 August 2017)

I leave mine in a cattery, which they've become quite familiar with over the years.  It's the most expensive option, but I like the idea that they are safely 'locked away' and are under supervision for many hours.  The cattery I use is a very special one - Rohese Cattery.  I would have recommended them to you but they're unfortunately much too far away from where you are.


----------



## Blackwijet (21 August 2017)

I'm as soppy as hell with my house cats and if away for a day or two my friend looks after them, , she stays for quite a few hours each end of the day, plays with them etc.  But i were going away for any great length of time then i would find a good, recommended cattery that I could trust.  If you've already found one that your cat is okay with (and they are used to her bitey ways) then I'd go for that option, at the very least she might not be mixing with other cats but there are plenty of comings and goings to keep her occupied and you knowthat she is safe there with no risk of escape or of deafening the neighbours!


----------



## MissTyc (21 August 2017)

I'd go for the cattery for peace of mind!


----------



## Adopter (27 August 2017)

Up to now I have left my cats at home with family member calling twice a day to feed, and it has worked well, but the longest time has been 2 weeks.  I think for a longer period I would opt for the most luxurious cattery I could find.  Older cats sleep a lot, so warmth and saftey are probably  the most important  considerations.  Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 August 2017)

I've always left mine at home seen to twice a day by friends and neighbours and never used a cattery as I think they would get very stressed especially my previous two girls that were shy and older. However the max I've been away for is 3 weeks and I've nearly always had two.

Although alone overall I think cats are much less stressed staying at home and as a housecat it's not like she goes out and can get into mischief.


----------



## JillA (27 August 2017)

I left mine at home with a neighbour being paid to call in, let the dogs play in the garden and feed them all a couple of times a day. Cat asked to go out, as he normally does, then when he returned there was no-one to let him in. He gave up and left home, was missing for well over a month so unless someone is staying around to let them back in, they would be safer in a good cattery.


----------



## WandaMare (27 August 2017)

We have a cattery and we have quite a few long stay visits. We have a garden pen and a 'family' pen which we use for those staying more than 2 weeks, which offer the cats extra room which is still secure and safe for them. We also offer a good discount (not that I'm selling to you because I'm in a completely different part of the country!) but it might be worth speaking to a few catteries and asking them what they could do. People sometimes get delayed with house moves, hospital visits etc unexpectedly so most good catteries are well experienced at keeping animals happy and safe until the owners can take them home. Cats are amazingly adaptable creatures and we have never had one that has become uncomfortably stressed while in our care, I wouldn't allow it! I think it would be the safer option for your cat (obviously a bit biased but I know from inside experience how well they settle in!) and as long as you find a good one that is recommended, then you wouldn't have to worry at all while you are away. We always welcome friends, relatives etc to visit our long stayers to give the owners peace of mind, at any time they wish to call.


----------



## AudreyT (13 September 2017)

MissTyc said:



			I'd go for the cattery for peace of mind!
		
Click to expand...

This is the best choice.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 September 2017)

I would say the cattery as well .


----------



## MagicMelon (13 September 2017)

Id say cattery is best option. Unless you know of a friend who might fancy a break staying in your home (and that doesnt work full time so would be around)?  I get a house sitter when I go away, she looks after our cats, horses and dog and is self employed so can generally be around quite a bit.


----------



## npage123 (19 September 2017)

Pippity, I'm wondering what you've decided to do with your cat?


----------

